# Any Meat growers from Australia on the list



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,
I am hoping to connect up with any Aussie Meat Growers, I am just starting out and could do with some advice, I have phoned some buyers etc but they are not very helpful,
Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know there are dairy goat breeders but not sure about the meat goats. But I'm sure someone will come along and respond to this post.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm an aussie but not a meat/boer goat person sorry,

Hello there anyway


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

No goats here, but hoping to eventually move to some property and get some boers.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, nice to see some Aussies on this awesome forum!! I am looking for information mainly on marketing my goats - have rang a couple of places who pretty much give me one word answers is very very difficult to get some advice over here. One guy within 2hrs from me said I only buy goats under 20kkg - we pay $2.50kg for them - you gotta get rid of those goats young, boers grow too quick! I would of thought growing out would be a little more beneficial to both parties - who knows? 
Cheers
Mandy


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe the young meat is preferred? Where in aus are you?


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

I am at Kilcoy Queensland - it is about 90 mins I guess north west of Brisbane
and you?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Western Sydney NSW


----------

